# Interval International exchange



## haleakala20 (May 7, 2011)

Perhaps it may have been addressed already anwhere else, but I recognized it only during the last 3 month:

Because of saison and resort exchanges I have several requests in Interval Int'l to exchange MVCI to MVCI all over the year in holiday saisons.

What I had to recognize, is the fact, that during the last 3 month there had been no more matches on my requests. 
Asking the Interval-customer service and the management, I heard the explicit and very astonishing answer, that really no new weeks got deposited from Marriott into the Interval system. They would go mad by trying to explain it to the members and to excuse, not being able to exchange and fulfill the requests.


On the other side I recognized, that MVCI is offering many, many weeks for US$. Very strange is the fact, that in the highest demanded christmas-saison in the Phuket resort with only 80 villas there had been 56 weeks for extreme purchase prices.
What may be good for the MVCI revenue, is bad and against the owner interests.
Please allow me to mention, that this info and question to the top-management of MVCI (SW), but no answer is given from that side.


Are there tuggers, that did make have the same experience? Is there somebody who might be able to explain the situation. Does it have to do with the new MD-points-club or the land trust.
Is MVCI trying to dry out the Interval exchange-system by focussing onto their own exchange in the land trust?


----------



## dima (May 7, 2011)

yes, this all is very disappointing. I tried to reserve week 52 in Phuket twice with no luck. At 13 month out and 12 month out, right 9am and there were no weeks available already!!!


----------



## haleakala20 (May 7, 2011)

*strange Inventory and revenue management by MVCI*

Today on May 07, 2011 I tried to check the availability of MVCI-weeks of the Phuket Beach Club in Thailand.

It is a nice and small resort with 80 physical villas.
That means, thgat there are only 80 villas given for making vacation during the Christmas-week, a week in which MVCI offers the day at US$ 1,000.- about.

Nearly half a year before the usage will be given and many owners would like to make a reservation there are no more villas available in owner-week-reservation, MR-points-reservation, AP-points-reservation or Interval getaways or exchanges.

BUT!!!!

MVCI offers today still 50 of the 80 bookable weeks by US$.


Can that be?

> Yes, there may be still some unsold platinum-plus fixed date weeks, but not many.
> There will be some MR-points-exchanges for those weeks, giving the owners about 210.000 MR-points.
> There will be several owners giving their weeks to MVCI-rent to participate from the high pricing. (I'm one of them, but from MVCI I heard, that those rental-agreements may be less than 30.).
> There have been about 4-5 villas in the Phuket Beach Club given and sold to the AP-Club and those weeks can be rented by using AP-points.


Whatever I know and whatever I can see, I cann't get a clue out of that.

But I know, to shorten the available inventory against the owners and making big revenue for MVCI is not the policy that all owners would like to have signed.
Owner weeks should be weeks for the owner-community and not generate money for MVCI by selling high or by renting it out to external guests, giving the renting owners only 50% and MVCI 35% of the external revenue.
(the rest of 15% is Thailand tax).



How do you all think about that example of MVCI inventory and revenue management?


Phuket Beach Club is easy to look at because of its size.
Perhaps you can try to investigate for your own resorts how MVCI deals there.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 7, 2011)

haleakala20 said:


> ... Perhaps you can try to investigate for your own resorts how MVCI deals there.



We already know how Marriott deals with inventory at each and every one of the resorts.  The number of units/intervals that are available to owners is equal to the number of owners who have purchased the specific intervals less the number of owners who:

- have given up their intervals for exchange through II or through Marriott's rental and MRP programs,
- are not current with any fees that are due (MFs, DC Club, Asia club?, mortgages, etc.);
- do not follow the stipulated procedures for making reservations; and,
- attempt to make reservations outside of the stipulated period beyond which  usage can revert to Marriott.

Marriott has the right to take all of that inventory for its own use, and past a specified period they're not required to keep an equal distribution of weeks available for owners.  If you find that Marriott is taking MORE than the inventory to which they're entitled, then by all means make a stink over it.  But you haven't given enough information to say that with any certainty.  It's true one particular high-demand week is not available to you at this date but was it available to you if you had utilized the 13- or 12-month Reservation Windows, and are there other weeks within your season that are available to you now?


----------



## haleakala20 (May 7, 2011)

Susan,

you must work all day in TUG!

With all your knowledge, please find your and my questions answered.

I personally think, that 50 weeks on sale by MVCI from 80 physical weeks is not the ratio, that it should be in an owner driven exchange timesharing-company. That stinks!

I would appreciate to get your better figures, what is right or wrong, legal or illegal, ethical or unethical.


----------



## MALC9990 (May 7, 2011)

haleakala20 said:


> Perhaps it may have been addressed already anwhere else, but I recognized it only during the last 3 month:
> 
> Because of saison and resort exchanges I have several requests in Interval Int'l to exchange MVCI to MVCI all over the year in holiday saisons.
> 
> ...



One quick point of clarification. There are in fact 144 2 bed units at Phuket Beach Club. This is a total of 7488 weeks. I believe that Christmas week is only available to reserve by Plat Plus owners. These weeks never appear as available for me to reserve as a Plat week owner.

A small but significant number of units are owned by the MVCI Asia Pacific Club. I believe it was equivalent of 12 These units were the unsold inventory at the point that the MVCIAP club was starting up and these units became the initial inventory for the points owners in MVCIAP. MVCIAP has units in other resorts also - mostly - all the units in the Mai Khao Beach club and the units at The Empire Place in Bangkok and a number of units at Grand Chateau Las Vegas, Ko Olina Beach Club and Waiohai Beach Club. 

You are correct that on Marriott.Com you can rent a Phuket Beach Club Villa for the Christmas week at a very high rate. However where Marriott sources the inventory is not clear to me. I certainly has nothing to do with the DC since Phuket is excluded. The only source I can think of would be:

1. Weeks surrendered by owners for MR points - these weeks are then available for Marriott to rent - if a Christmas week is available then obviously Marriott will claim it and rent it for serious $$$$.

2. Weeks owned by the MVCIAP Club that have not been taken by MVCIAP points owners.

I have never tried to book week 52 at Phuket since we always spend Christmas at home but I have never had difficulty in booking my Plat weeks at Phuket Beach Club and also never had any problem getting exchanges into Phuket Beach Club using one or other of my other MVCI resort weeks in Europe.

You have certainly identified a concern expressed by a number of TUGers in the last year - namely that bulk deposits by MVCI into II have decreased since the unsold inventory in resorts covered by the DC are now owned by the Trust and so are part of a different ownership. Many of those weeks may end up in II eventually but perhaps not as early as in the past.

For info. I deposited week 7 2011 (Feb 18th - Feb 25th) with interval when originally booked at 12 months out and it is currently a pending request for a week at St Kitts Beach Club for May 2012.


----------



## MALC9990 (May 7, 2011)

haleakala20 said:


> Susan,
> 
> you must work all day in TUG!
> 
> ...



How did you get to the figure of 50 weeks for rent by Marriott ?


----------



## haleakala20 (May 8, 2011)

MALC9990 said:


> How did you get to the figure of 50 weeks for rent by Marriott ?



There is no chance to get it by words or writing from MVCI.

The www.marriott.com allows you to make reservations of max 3 units per reservation. After having reserved all available days/weeks, you will get the comment of no more available rooms. Thios happened after 16*3 and 1*2 add'l reservations (equals to 50 rooms)

That's all!
Everybody can do it - but please don't forget to cancel again, because you might get some trouble with MVCI-management.


----------



## abdibile (May 8, 2011)

haleakala20 said:


> There is no chance to get it by words or writing from MVCI.
> 
> The www.marriott.com allows you to make reservations of max 3 units per reservation. After having reserved all available days/weeks, you will get the comment of no more available rooms. Thios happened after 16*3 and 1*2 add'l reservations (equals to 50 rooms)



You didn't really book 50 rooms at something like $7,000 per week??? This would have put $350,000 on your credit card?

What exactly did you do on Marriott.com?

The "round" number of 50 could be something else (some technical stuff in the system), but probably not the available units.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 8, 2011)

abdibile said:


> You didn't really book 50 rooms at something like $7,000 per week??? This would have put $350,000 on your credit card?
> 
> What exactly did you do on Marriott.com?
> 
> The "round" number of 50 could be something else (some technical stuff in the system), but probably not the available units.



You can book all you want on Marriott.com. You don't pay until you stay. Just cancel within the allowed cancellation policy and you don't pay a nickel.


----------



## haleakala20 (May 9, 2011)

*Interval Int'l available weeks in Marriott Resorts*

Today - May 09. 2011 - the available weeks in the Interval Int'l system on Marriott-Resorts for summer-vacations like
MAO, MSU, MEM, MMB, MM1, MGO, MFC, MKW, 
MKI, MMO, MM1, MUZ, MSK, MAW, MS1, MSK

show in getaways and exchanges the presentation below.

That is not, what owners like. There will be no chance to wait for exchanges.
The available weeks are all in the cold and not the summer-saison.

All Hawaii-resorts are not at all during 2011 available.
All other resorts show a well organized unavailability.




Marriott's Playa Andaluza
MUZ  
Malaga , SPAIN
Oct 30 2011 - Nov 06 2011

Nov 04 2011 - Nov 11 2011

Nov 04 2011 - Nov 11 2011


Marriott's Sunset Pointe @ Shelter Cove
MSN  
Hilton Head Island , SC , USA

Nov 05 2011 - Nov 12 2011

Nov 26 2011 - Dec 03 2011

Dec 03 2011 - Dec 10 2011


Marriott's Club Son Antem
MEM  
Llucmajor, Mallorca, Balearics , SPAIN

Nov 11 2011 - Nov 18 2011

Nov 12 2011 - Nov 19 2011

Nov 13 2011 - Nov 20 2011


Marriott's Marbella Beach Resort
MMB  
Marbella, Malaga , SPAIN

Nov 12 2011 - Nov 19 2011

Nov 12 2011 - Nov 19 2011

Nov 13 2011 - Nov 20 2011


Marriott's Aruba Surf Club
MSU  
Palm Beach , ARUBA - DCB

Nov 17 2011 - Nov 24 2011

Dec 02 2011 - Dec 09 2011


Marriott's Barony Beach Club
MBY  
Hilton Head Island , SC , USA

Nov 18 2011 - Nov 25 2011

Nov 25 2011 - Dec 02 2011

Nov 26 2011 - Dec 03 2011



Marriott's Grande Ocean Resort
MGO  
Hilton Head Island , SC , USA

Nov 25 2011 - Dec 02 2011

Nov 26 2011 - Dec 03 2011

Nov 27 2011 - Dec 04 2011


Marriott's SurfWatch
MSF  
Hilton Head Island , SC , USA

Nov 25 2011 - Dec 02 2011

Nov 26 2011 - Dec 03 2011

Nov 27 2011 - Dec 04 2011


Marriott's Harbour Point at Shelter Cove
HPS  
Hilton Head Island , SC , USA

Nov 26 2011 - Dec 03 2011

Dec 03 2011 - Dec 10 2011

Dec 10 2011 - Dec 17 2011


Marriott's Monarch at Sea Pines
MMS  
Hilton Head Island , SC , USA

Nov 26 2011 - Dec 03 2011

Dec 03 2011 - Dec 10 2011

Dec 10 2011 - Dec 17 2011


Marriott's Harbour Club at Harbour Town
MHH  
Hilton Head Island , SC , USA

Dec 04 2011 - Dec 11 2011

Dec 11 2011 - Dec 18 2011

Dec 18 2011 - Dec 25 2011


Marriott's Heritage Club
MHG  
Hilton Head Island , SC , USA

Dec 09 2011 - Dec 16 2011

Dec 16 2011 - Dec 23 2011

Dec 30 2011 - Jan 06 2012


----------



## haleakala20 (May 9, 2011)

*Found the solution posted by IRONWEED*

ironweed

ironweed's Avatar
TUG Member

BBS Reg. Date: Jun 6, 05
Location: New York Capital District
Posts: 175

Resorts: Marriott Ocean Pointe Marriott Grande Vista (2)

Question Now I'm even more confused
OK, so I called the Interval desk again today. This time I did not get the nasty lady I spoke with yesterday. 

*This rep said that Marriott actually does deposit our weeks as POINTS.* 

However, Interval posts them in our account as Unit/Weeks, and we do maintain the ability to 'trade up', as in the past..... if something is available....

So, based upon that info, I guess I will stick with the DP program........
(for now)
__________________
Marriott Grande Vista Owners Forum
Marriott Ocean Pointe Owners Forum

2011 vacations: Ocean Watch, Lakeshore Res, Cypress Harbour, Ocean Pointe, Grande Vista, Surf Watch
ironweed is offline Report this as Problem Post   	Reply With Quote


----------



## SueDonJ (May 9, 2011)

Haleakala, I don't think that what Ironweed says is anything new - II does use an internal rating system based on points but they've never disclosed any of the values.  Prior to the Destination Club they never had a reason to explain that their system is run on points but it appears now that many of the II reps become confused between their system and Marriott's new system when we start to talk about DC Points.

The issue you've raised about shrinking inventory in II is one that's been discussed for the last few months on TUG and so far the concensus seems to be that it's a combination of the general economic woes and the introduction of Marriott's new DC.  One thought is that more owners are either not using their weeks because they're not current in their dues payments, or not depositing their weeks for exchanges because of the extra transaction and travel costs.  Another thought is that with the introduction of Marriott's new DC, Marriott may be holding back inventory until the program is running for a while so they can get an idea of expected usage.  Like others have said, I'm guessing it will take a year or so for all this to flesh out.

Finally, you asked me up there in the thread what do I think about, "what is right or wrong, legal or illegal, ethical or unethical."  To me it's all the same - if Marriott is not doing something that is in violation of the contracts and governing documents, then they're not doing something wrong or illegal or unethical.  Now that doesn't mean that I like everything Marriott can do with inventory - it just means that I know the limitations we all face in trying to get Marriott to change their practices.

As an example, one of the inventory controls I don't like is that owners can use the same Reservation Windows whether they're booking to use or privately rent the interval.  I would prefer it if an owner who wants to use his/her Week(s) would have a priority over renters for (at the least, high-demand) reservations.  Despite the fact that the wording in some of the docs appears to support such a priority, it's not the practice that Marriott has in place.  So as much as I don't like it, I have to live with it.  Now please don't misunderstand me - I don't have a problem with you and the other owners who reserve holiday weeks as soon as possible with the intent to privately rent them.  I don't think you're all doing something wrong, I just wish it wasn't allowed.


----------



## haleakala20 (May 9, 2011)

*Different words have different meanings*



SueDonJ said:


> Haleakala, I don't think that what Ironweed says is anything new - II does use an internal rating system based on points but they've never disclosed any of the values.  Prior to the Destination Club they never had a reason to explain that their system is run on points but it appears now that many of the II reps become confused between their system and Marriott's new system when we start to talk about DC Points.
> 
> The issue you've raised about shrinking inventory in II is one that's been discussed for the last few months on TUG and so far the concensus seems to be that it's a combination of the general economic woes and the introduction of Marriott's new DC.  One thought is that more owners are either not using their weeks because they're not current in their dues payments, or not depositing their weeks for exchanges because of the extra transaction and travel costs.  Another thought is that with the introduction of Marriott's new DC, Marriott may be holding back inventory until the program is running for a while so they can get an idea of expected usage.  Like others have said, I'm guessing it will take a year or so for all this to flesh out.
> 
> ...




Susan,
as much as I like your comments to every issue, so much I di dislike the attitude, to surrender before doing anything, that you would like or what you got promised or what may be written.
The TUG-usergroup is not a Marriott-controlled website (I hope so!). Marriott should read and learn about the wished, requests and complains, but they should not make white, what is black or at least gray.

Whis your explanation, that "what is right or wrong, legal or illegal, ethical or unethical."  To me it's all the same - I can not follow you and your posts.


Regarding the new MC, working only for the US based resorts, all owners outside of the US with owned weeks in Europe, Thailand, St. Kitts and St. Thomas have all the problem that II is running dry in weeks, because MVCI may hold back the deposited weeks. But those outside US based owners do not have any DC points and are dependent on exchangeweeks offered by II.

Regarding the subject of the last part of your post I can really agree - maybe you would not have expected it. As an owner I would prefer the owners using to have more privileges than owners renting out or Marriott selling for good money. But as long as Marriott is creating earnings, why should any owner (having much devalued investments in weeks) not work on reducing his losses?


----------



## haleakala20 (May 26, 2011)

*keep you informed!*

As I explained above, the issue is the work of MVCI for their own profit and against the owners.

The example is the high priced Christmas week in Phuket Beach Club.

Nobody can make reservations in this week by using MR-points.

Nobody can make reservations in this week by using AP-points.

No owner of Phuket can make a reservation in this week using his week.

No member of Interval Int'l can make an exchange or purchase there.

BUT:

at the end of last year there had been 50 weeks available for purchase from MVCI with about US$ 1,200.- per day.

I would like to give you from time to time an update, how it will change until Christmas 2011.

The current situation shows, that there are still 46 unreserved weeks available. 46 of 144 physical villas is about 32 %.
The resort is officially sold, but there are still few weeks on the list of MVCI. About 12 weeks shall be owned by the AP-Club, therefore the correct view would be to compare 46 available weeks against 130 MVCI villas.
That bings the percentage of 35% unreserved weeks.

But none of the weeks is available for owners. Owners get forced, to make reservations by paying big US$.


The open question, as I see it, are the numbers of 
1. owned fixed Christmas weeks that got deposited (because they do not show up in Interval),
2. how many fixed Christmas weeks got exchanged to MR-points and
3. how many reserved weeks are given to MVCI for rent.

I personally doubt, that about 50 weeks have been given already in April to MVCI by MR-points exchange or for rent.

Does somebody have those numbers or approaches, to get them?


----------



## MALC9990 (May 26, 2011)

haleakala20 said:


> As I explained above, the issue is the work of MVCI for their own profit and against the owners.
> 
> The example is the high priced Christmas week in Phuket Beach Club.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if the following is of any help. I cannot see availability for the Christmas and new year period 2011/2012 as all my weeks at PBC have now been booked.

However some data from the Legal Documents for PBC.

There are a total of 144 units built in 3 phases, Phase 1 - 60 units of which 6 were used for the sales team until the final units were all transferred to MVCIAP Club ownership for the MVCIAP points system. Phase 2 - 48 units and Phase 3 - 36 Units.

So now there are 144 units available for use by owners. There are two Season at PBC - Plat Season is Weeks 1 - 20 and 39 - 52 and Gold Season is weeks 21 - 38, There are however some fixed usage weeks sold in Plat season - these were weeks 51 and 52 of which there were 84 Fixed Usage weeks sold. Weeks 51 and 52 would total 288 week units thus only 29% of weeks 51 and 52 are fixed usage weeks.

Additionally, I believe that early buyers were also offered "Platinum Plus" usage rights which give them the right to book any week in the year in both seasons and weeks 51 and 52. Ordinary Plat and Gold owners may only book within their seasons and ordinary plat owners get a restricted option on booking weeks 51 and 52. As an ordinary Plat owner with multiple weeks I have never managed to get one.

What is certain is that weeks 51 and 52 are highly valued and currently are available to rent at high prices on Marriott.Com for the Christmas and New Year Period. Currently using the MOD code for a booking 23rd and 24th of Dec are priced at $259 per night (after the MOD Discount) On Dec 25th the rate rises to $731 per night and this remains the rate per night until 7th Jan 2012. On 8th Jan the rate returns to £259 per night.

So the question really is - Of the 288 week units available for check in on F/S/S 23/24/25 Dec and 30/31 Dec and 1 Jan - how many have owners given up to MVCI and hence Marriott.Com to rent or in exchange for MR points. A question I am not certain could ever be answered.


----------



## haleakala20 (May 27, 2011)

MALC9990 said:


> I'm not sure if the following is of any help. I cannot see availability for the Christmas and new year period 2011/2012 as all my weeks at PBC have now been booked.
> 
> However some data from the Legal Documents for PBC.
> 
> ...




You added a good piece to the puzzle!

The breakdown of villas in phases I did not read and know.
My understanding is looking onto the resort calender, that with a phase 1 week you can make a reservation in 51 and 52. With a phase 2 or 3 platinum you will be not able to make that 51/52 reservation, because it is the platinum plus (or fixed) week.

From the 84 villa weeks in the Christmas week given into the market in phase 2 and 3, there should be 12 units belonging to the pot of the AP-club, that can only get booked from there with points.
This brings the platinum plus week owners down to 72. really sold to human owners my be about 65. 

From the 60 phase 1 units all of them will have been booked in the first 15 minutes of the 13 month or 12 month in advance opening window. Every date may have allowed 50% bookings what means 30 weeks booked 13 month in advance and 30 weeks 12 month in advance.

From those 65 + 60 = 125 week reservations from owners there shall be about 50 weeks given to MVCI for rent? And only 75 for owners usage?
Because a deposit did not go through to interval because there had been no exchanges into that Christmas week.

It is still not a validation, but it is getting more obscure.


----------



## MALC9990 (May 27, 2011)

haleakala20 said:


> You added a good piece to the puzzle!
> 
> The breakdown of villas in phases I did not read and know.
> My understanding is looking onto the resort calender, that with a phase 1 week you can make a reservation in 51 and 52. With a phase 2 or 3 platinum you will be not able to make that 51/52 reservation, because it is the platinum plus (or fixed) week.
> ...



It should also be remembered that right up to the time that the MVCIAP Club took all unsold weeks at PBC into the Club's ownership, 6 whole units in Phase 1 had been used for the MVCI sales team at PBC - they used these as show units and also for presentations and offices. When MVCIAP started up these 6 units totaling 312 weeks (including 12 weeks 51 & 52) became part of the inventory at PBC owned by MVCIAP.

I was told (by a friendly sales rep at PBC) that a total of approximately 12 units of weeks were transferred as unsold to MVCIAP - around 624 weeks in total - making a mix of 12 Plat Plus weeks (week 51 & 52 from the ex-sales office units and the rest a mix of Plat and Gold weeks unsold at that time. It is not possible to know what the mix of numbers Plat and Gold weeks transferred to MVCIAP inventory would have been.

Also not all 120 weeks of 60  Phase 1 units for week 51 and 52 went to fixed week buyers - only 84 units were sold as fixed week 51 or 52 weeks. In early sales a number of floating Plat Plus weeks were sold giving buyers the right to book any week in the year and thus the right to book one of the week 51 or 52 weeks not part of the 84 fixed weeks sold for week 51 and 52.

All this starts to get a bit complicated but the bottom line is that only owners of fixed week 51 or 52 weeks and Plat Plus floating week owners can reserve week 51 or 52 - a total of 288 units for those two weeks. How many floating plat plus weeks would MVCI have sold. Well with 12 weeks for week 51 and 52 passed to MVCIAP inventory and 84 fixed weeks sold that would leave 192 weeks for week 51 and 52 for floating plat plus owners but maybe MVCI sold more than 192 floating plat plus weeks - who knows? 

Of course if a floating plat plus week owner decides to reserve a different week in the year and not go for week 51 or 52 then some of weeks 51 and 52 will not get booked by an owner and would at the 75 day point revert to Marriott to rent out. Also with rental rates of nearly $1000 per night for week 52 many owners with reservation rights might see that as a great revenue opportunity and pass their weeks to Marriott to rent via Marriott.com

MVCIAP points schedule show that for 2011/2012 PLAT Plus dates are:

Dec 23rd 2011 thru to Jan 5th 2012 Christmas and New Year and also Jan 20th to Jan 26th 2012 (Chinese New year). Significantly an ordinary Plat weeks owner at PBC can book the Chinese New year at PBC whereas an MVCIAP points owner has to pay almost triple points for the same period.

The following link is the points and seasons chart for Phuket Beach Club for MVCIAP points usage.

https://www.vacationclubap.com/en-us/pdfs/phuket_beach_club_2011.pdf
Finally as a lowly ordinary Plat week owner - I cannot get an insight into weeks 51 and 52 availability at all and since I usually reserve my plat weeks for Jan/Feb each year - I cannot get an idea of what current plat week availability is since my 3 weeks are all booked.


----------



## abdibile (May 28, 2011)

Perhaps most of the fixed weeks 51 and 52 in phase 2 and 3 have not been sold to owners at all?

If Marriott knows they can rent out these weeks for big $ without the risk of these units sitting empty, why should they sell them to owners even at a high purchase price?


----------



## MALC9990 (May 28, 2011)

abdibile said:


> Perhaps most of the fixed weeks 51 and 52 in phase 2 and 3 have not been sold to owners at all?
> 
> If Marriott knows they can rent out these weeks for big $ without the risk of these units sitting empty, why should they sell them to owners even at a high purchase price?



Except that my legal docs clearly state that 84 fixed weeks 51 & 52 had been sold from Phase 1.


----------



## haleakala20 (May 29, 2011)

*sold out resort*



abdibile said:


> Perhaps most of the fixed weeks 51 and 52 in phase 2 and 3 have not been sold to owners at all?
> 
> If Marriott knows they can rent out these weeks for big $ without the risk of these units sitting empty, why should they sell them to owners even at a high purchase price?



All my information, that I got from different sources, have confirmed the Phuket Beach Resort completely sold out with it's weeks. Therefore I believe, that Marriott did not keep back for their own offers the 51/52 weeks.
At latest, when the AP-Club took over the unsold weeks, all weeks should have been placed.

That there are still some weeks under the desk for 51/52 available, may be because of  returned week or delinquent owners.



In the discussion with Mal.... I recognized the confusion of "platinum plus" and "platinum fixed". "platinum plus" is a term used to value the amount of AP-points. "platinum fixed" (from phase 2 and 3 only)  are the most expensive (twice as much) weeks for the usage in 51/52. 
I'm personally not sure, it you can book with a fixed 51 week the 52 week.
I always got offeren by sales only the twins and not the single week.
My believe is, that the 51 fixed week purchased will only allow to book the 51 week. But maybe, Mal... will know it better from his legal docs.



The big question is still: 
How does MVCI manage, to have 50 weeks in the Christmas week for sale on their website. Is the process only driven by the rent and MR-exchange options or are II-deposited weeks kept for sale without giving them to II.
The next question is, why MVCI is not giving that sellable weeks to the owner communiuty and make those weeks available for booking to the platinum (Phase 1) owners.


----------

